# driveway "technique" question



## ajpleblanc (Dec 9, 2013)

So, I'm sure there are many ways to skin this cat, just looking for opinions. 
I've included a very crude diagram of my driveway. It's pretty small, about enough room for 4 cars. I also have a brick walkway (that's in red).
So we have 2 cars, and leaving them parked on the street for any period of time is kind of problematic (our street is narrow, and when there is snow, it's even MORE narrow! We don't want our cars to get hit). 











My question is, how would you park the cars during a storm, and then what "route" would you use to most efficiently clean the driveway? I've been stowing them lined up like the arrows indicate, it seems to give me a clear shot to the end of the driveway to clear out a path to the street...
Feel free to include in your thoughts, which way you would send the snow as well!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

If you have the space to move snow to both sides of the driveway, I would:

start with the cars parked where they are, in the driveway.
clear the "right" half (in your drawing), moving the snow to the right side of the yard, away from the cars. Clear the "EOD snow" (End Of Driveway, left by the city plows), in front of the cars, during this first step.

When that is clear, move the cars to the other side of the (now clear) driveway.
then clear the other side! (throwing the snow to the left this time..again, away from the cars)
move the cars back, or not..

this way the cars dont have to be parked in the road at all..
you only have to drive into the road to move them..

Scot


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

ajpleblanc said:


> My question is, how would you park the cars during a storm, and then what "route" would you use to most efficiently clean the driveway? I've been stowing them lined up like the arrows indicate, it seems to give me a clear shot to the end of the driveway to clear out a path to the street...
> Feel free to include in your thoughts, which way you would send the snow as well!


 
I try to park the snow where it will minimize damage to the shrubs. I also want to ensure that I don't build the banks too high so that the snow thrower can't get subsequent snow falls up and over the previous. Remember, it's early Jan and they say it's going to be a snowy winter!

Can you put both cars in the street, clear your areas quickly and then put them back in the drive again?


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

This is a gonna sound a little strange but I would park them in the center of the driveway. This will keep the center of your driveway clear and avoid the need for you to reblow snow if it doesn't quite make it from the center. It should also allow for you to clear all the snow without moving the cars.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Park the cars near end of drive way. Clean up in front of cars,Clean cars off then move them forward. That way you can blow with the wind


----------



## ajpleblanc (Dec 9, 2013)

I love it! 4 replies, and 4 totally different approaches  
All of them sound like reasonable ideas, for sure..


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Sell the cars every fall, buy new cars (used) every spring, take bus to work, throw the snow wherever you want.


JK!
I couldn't resist!
I have a challenging driveway as well, but the increased throwing distance of my Honda 928 solved everything.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Put the cars in the garage....

You know what your prevailing winds are and that will usually work out, try to work with those. Also, keep in mind that your blower like to toss to the right. Sometimes it makes sense to take a full bucket in the prime direction and use the return pass to toss the spillover. Any pattern that keeps you zipping forward will be to everyone's advantage.

The prime objective is to gain freedom so make a beeline for EOD clearing that and the egress for the row of cars. If you have a breakdown at least you'll be mobile.

Pete


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I would put the cars inline on the upwind side of the driveway so you can blow the snow downwind, then pull the cars out in the street and dump the snow off them.

Sometimes I put my truck on the lawn so I can clear the driveway, push the snow off the truck onto the yard, and put it back in the driveway.


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

I've found that it's more of a matter of where you can deposit your snow.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I didn't see you are the OP Andy. Knowing where your house is, I'd generally put it all in front of the house because of wind, unless it's going a different direction that day...


----------

